
Harver raises $8.1M to replace the tedious trawl though résumés with an AI - ciplis
https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/30/harver-raises-8-1m-to-replace-the-tedious-trawl-though-resumes-with-an-ai
======
ossmaster
Do you know of anyone using Harvor today? who are some of their largest
customers? Have you used the service yourself?

